# Dadant wooden ware



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I always have quite a few more warped top bars than that from Dadant frames BUT while annoying,overall aren't enough to worry about.I bought a couple thousand of their pre assembled wooden frames with plastic foundation to try last season.These were accepted and drawn just fine ,and even better fed through my chain uncapper perfectly without destroying the combs,unlike pierco plastic frames.
I also like their boxes best of all I have tried.


----------

